# [V] Thief Steam Download Key PC



## aliqn (2. März 2014)

Hi,

ich besitze einen Game Key für THIEF (erschienen 28. Feb 2014) und möchte ich diesen hier anbieten. Den Key besitze ich bereits und könnte ihn somit direkt versenden. Er ist garantiert noch nicht eingelöst worden und er ist nicht an einen Account gebunden!
Als Bezahlung wäre mir PayPal am Liebsten, aber das kann man bei etwaiger Interesse noch per Mail/Nachricht bereden.
Ungefähre Preisvorstellung: 20€ VB
Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden!

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Kreon (2. März 2014)

Den Key gibt es schon ab 22 Euro http://www.mmoga.de/Steam-Games/Thief.html
Als neuer User hier ohne jede Garantie würde ich mal 15 Euro bieten.


----------



## aliqn (2. März 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Den Key gibt es schon ab 22 Euro http://www.mmoga.de/Steam-Games/Thief.html
> Als neuer User hier ohne jede Garantie würde ich mal 15 Euro bieten.


 
Ohh, hab paar Seiten durchgecheckt, aber nicht so nen Preis gefunden, aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## Kreon (16. März 2014)

Noch zu haben?


----------

